# After world update,i get net errors. PLS I NEED HELP !!!!!!

## PardoX

Hi

I have tried to update my Gentoo system. After i did world upgread,it has 346 packages installed.i got some errors but at the end i have been succeed.

Now my sistem has xorg 7.0 kde 3.5.2 ..etc.

But now after rebooting from harddisk. i can not connect to internet. it gives strange error at beginning of boot.And now i dont know what to do.  :Sad: 

/etc/make.conf

```

(chroot) livecd / # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

#CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE=" X a52 aac aalib  alsa apache2 aim apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba debug dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild ffmpeg foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gkrelim glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl iconv idn imlib ipv6 jpeg java kde kernel_linux lcms libg++ libwww mad matroska matrox memlimit mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mplayer mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss ocaml pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl ssl svg tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales usb vlm vorbis x86 xosd xvid xml xml2 xmms xsl xv win32codecs wxwindows zlib"

FEATURES="buildpkg distcc ccache"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

```
# lspci|grep -r 'Ethernet'

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

```
# lsmod|grep -r '8139'

8139too                27136  0

mii                     6272  1 8139too

```

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xy:xy:xy:xy:xy:xy

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:217 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```
# dhcpcd eth0

parseDhcpMsgRecv: 9 options received:

i=1   len=4   option = 255.255.255.0

i=3   len=4   option = 192.168.0.1

i=6   len=4   option = 192.168.0.1

i=28  len=4   option = 192.168.0.255

i=51  len=4   option = 1123200

i=53  len=1   option = 5

i=54  len=4   option = 192.168.0.1

i=58  len=4   option = 561600

i=59  len=4   option = 982800

DhcpMsgRecv->yiaddr  = 192.168.0.25

DhcpMsgRecv->siaddr  = 192.168.0.1

DhcpMsgRecv->giaddr  = 0.0.0.0

DhcpMsgRecv->sname   = ""

ServerHardwareAddr   = yx.yx.yx.yx.yx.yx

/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command `mdns off'

```

and it waits. then i have to broke up with ctrl+c

thanx.Last edited by PardoX on Sun Apr 30, 2006 11:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## PardoX

it gives something like this

```
/lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/

no such file or directory

no interface module has been loaded

ERROR ....

..................

```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

Please help i dont want to install from beginning  :Sad: 

----------

## special_kevin

I have this problem too.  If anyone has any ideas for a solution that would be nice.

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

----------

## tkirby

I fixed this by editing /etc/init.d/net.lo

change MODULES_DIR from 

$(svclib)/net.modules.d 

to 

$(svclib)/net.modules.d/net

----------

## PardoX

 *tkirby wrote:*   

> I fixed this by editing /etc/init.d/net.lo
> 
> change MODULES_DIR from 
> 
> $(svclib)/net.modules.d 
> ...

 

it look like this

```
MODULES_DIR="${svclib}/net"
```

last time(bevore i enter new values) and now on opens "unsecure session"  :Sad: 

i can't login,when i try to enter my username and password, it didn't accept.

----------

## Ratamahatta

I had the same problem. Sounds ridiculously easy, but have you tried updating your conf files by running

```
etc-update
```

----------

## PardoX

 *Ratamahatta wrote:*   

> I had the same problem. Sounds ridiculously easy, but have you tried updating your conf files by running
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

ye someone told me to do, actually i dont really know how to use this command.and i tried with -5 option.and now there is nothing to update.  :Sad: 

```
# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

----------

## Ratamahatta

I'm running gentoo since 2 days, so I just can tell you what I did.   :Wink: 

```
emerge baselayout

etc-update
```

Enter -3 and answer "y" to all questions.

Obviously all the functions for the net init script have moved for the latest version of baselayout!?

----------

## PardoX

 *Ratamahatta wrote:*   

> I'm running gentoo since 2 days, so I just can tell you what I did.  
> 
> ```
> emerge baselayout
> 
> ...

 

```
# emerge baselayout

......

......

# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

nothing changed  :Sad: 

----------

## PardoX

i can't login with unsecure session 

i need some help

----------

## uxbod

I had a similar problem with wpa_supplicant not being found, re-emerging baselayout fixed.

PardoX, what do you mean by insecure session, telnet ???

----------

## bobspencer123

have you tried just commenting out this line:

/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command `mdns off' (this is from your original error message)

or

also look at this  thread  I believe it is same problem you have.

----------

## PardoX

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> have you tried just commenting out this line:
> 
> /etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command `mdns off' (this is from your original error message)
> 
> or
> ...

 

yep i did it.but it didnt worked

 *Quote:*   

> PardoX, what do you mean by insecure session, telnet ???

 

it opens  unsecure session (look like xdm).and i dont know how the hell it start to open and i have problem to login.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *Ratamahatta wrote:*   

> I'm running gentoo since 2 days, so I just can tell you what I did.  
> 
> ```
> emerge baselayout
> 
> ...

 

This is very dangerous. You should never run etc-update blindly - in the worst scenario, it can break your system.

By the way, I advice using dispatch-conf instead - it saves a copy of the previous configuration file.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *PardoX wrote:*   

> it opens  unsecure session (look like xdm).and i dont know how the hell it start to open and i have problem to login.

 

You need to further explain this, but from your description it seems you might also have to update the config files to solved this issue. Do you get a xdm/kdm/gdm login screen? Does your system do a auto-login?

----------

## NoctisSilens

I had the same problem after doing an upgrade involving either XDM or PAM.  I don't remember which one borked it.

from http://www.bit-man.com.ar/cgi-bin/wiki.pl/OpenSource/GCC4Upgrade

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When X Windows starts it does it with a grey style screen saying unsecure session. Simple, in some part of the upgrade it gets rid of /var/lib/xdm folder which X uses for authority control (http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg187850.html).
> 
> Please, run the next commands as root
> ...

 

The restarting of xdm can be done either form the command line after killing the X server or by rebooting the system, at least it did for me.

Hope this helps

----------

